# Things I have made & modified



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Thought you guys might enjoy seeing some of my gear, I will post more eventually.

This is a sword I hand forged when I was only 12 years old. My neighbor was a farrier/blacksmith.
It took me from the start of the morning to the sunset to make this. It isn't fancy damascus or
anything just some old car spring metal.










Below is an Ontaria Milspec Machete, I wrapped it in bicycle tube to fold as a sort of pocket, then reinforced with paracord. You will see a firestarter, and on the underside is two throwing knives, a small hand saw, and waterproof matches. On the front I used to have two signal flares which I need to replace, but had used them to start a fire when it was wet one night.

The handle was modified cause the original was a hard plastic which didn't cushion or contour well to the hand, especially on impact.



















This is a bow quiver, my father used to make bows and quivers out of animal skin etc. I haven't any tanned hides from anything I have hunted in a while. So I oven heated a section of pvc pipe @ around 200 F and then shaped it flat to sit on my back. Then took a worn out pair of jeans and used it as an exterior cover. Laced it together with paracord, then reinforced it more bicycle tubing. I use bicycle tubing a lot cause I like that it burns, a slow good burn.

Then I used a Remington rifle sling to act as the strap for the quiver.










I hope you enjoy, if so I will post more of my mods later.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Those are pretty dang cool. Nice work


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Very nice work indeed. I think that is truly a prepper's strength, the ability to make your own just about anything.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I made Chinese food the other night! does that count? ::clapping::


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

wow that's very nice! I like the little details you have added! makes it look fancy! heh funny what a sprocket and some wire will do for a look!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Really nice, reminds me of most of my farm equipment that has been welded and repaired to actually produce a crop.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you guys!

@ Shotlady - The gear was an old necklace and after a while it just kept breaking so I tied it to the machete sheath. 
@ Jro - Thank you sir you just reminded me I want to have chinese take out tonight rather than fixing dinner! lol
@ Sparky - I agree, preppers don't just buy survival, they make it through improvising with the items they have.

If I can ever finish my BOB will show you guys, and hope to add a couple more items to this thread eventually.
Not all are survival related, but I do like to make things.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The best design is one your still working on. Damn kool.


----------



## Blademaker (Feb 22, 2013)

WOW.............Nice work!

I wish my first knives had turned out that well.


----------

